

 Open source will let your fridge send messages to your TV and phone - hepha1979
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/12/open-source-will-let-your-fridge-send-messages-to-your-tv-and-phone/

======
LeeHunter
I've been reading stories about the supposed wonders of Internet-connected
fridges for at least a dozen years and I'm baffled as to why anyone would
think that this is a good idea. I generally have a great idea of how much milk
I have in my fridge and if I didn't I could just, you know, open the door and
look. It's not that hard. I have about as much use for an Internet-connected
coffee table that tells me it's time to dust.

